# Fishing close to snowbird?



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Alright, looks like I'll be spending a few days at snowbird next week. Wondering if there is any good reason to bring a fly rod? I won't be able to travel more then 10 or 15 miles as ill have to stay close and only have an hour here and there but that's better then watching tv in my room right. 

Thanks all. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Not much up Little Cottonwood. The Creek has a few small fish but Big Cottonwood is much better.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Not much fishing in Little Cottonwood as mentioned. There is a pond below the Cliff Lodge that people fish in. Not sure if it's a pay thing or catch & release.

I hear there is very little fishing pressure at Yankee Meadow and Panguitch Lake.:x I just hope my wifes parents cabin doesn't burn down. A lot of my old hunting ground is ash now. I'm sure you have concerns right now too.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Given those parameters, I'd say no, not much use bringing a fly rod. But, it's really nice up there this time of year. Hiking, wild flowers, moose and other wildlife. There should be things to do that beat sitting watching TV.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Some Little Cottonwood info
Remember its watershed, so you need to wear Waders

Just South of Big Cottonwood Canyon is her little sister, Little Cottonwood Canyon. Just like her bigger sister, the canyon was quickly utilized by the pioneers and the granite deposits were used in building many of the permanent structures in the Salt Lake Valley, such as the LDS Salt Lake Temple. Still, the canyon is a favorite destination for people looking to get out of the city and back to their primordial roots. Some choose to do a little fly fishing there.

Little Cottonwood Canyon is a more rugged canyon than her bigger sister. The drop in elevation is steeper than in Big Cottonwood Canyon and the creek itself flows fast and hard. Flowing over large granite boulders, fishing this creek is a juggling act of rock crawling and fly fishing. 

Getting to Little Cottonwood Canyon is fairly simple, follow the signs for the ski resorts. You'll want to take I-215 towards the East Bench, or South if you're already on the East Bench. Take the 6100 South Exit, #6, and head South, make sure that you don’t take the right-most turn lane as that is a forced turn that takes you through the business district of Cottonwood Heights, but you can still get to the Little Cottonwood Canyon from there (just follow the signs for the ski resorts). After about 4 miles you'll come to a fork in the road, take the fork to the left and you'll be in Little Cottonwood Canyon.



The creek follows pretty close to the road in most places, but actually getting to the creek may prove difficult. Due to the extreme climb in elevation that occurs, the canyon is steep in places. There is a trail that follows more closely to the creek than the road, the trailhead starts at the bottom of the canyon. Once at the creek, be prepared for some rock crawling. There are places that you'll wonder how to get passed the small waterfalls or the large granite boulders. Little Cottonwood Creek is also part of the Salt Lake Valley Watershed, pack your waders or face a fine if you’re in the water without them. 

Little Cottonwood Canyon is beautiful in its domineering strength. Lined with cottonwoods, pines, willows and granite protrusions, it's a creek that needs to be respected. Little Cottonwood Creek has been known to take the life of careless recreational enthusiast. It cannot be emphasized enough that some of the stretches of the creek should be approached with extreme caution. This pristine example, though, of nature still reigning dominant over man is one reason this canyon is so popular with the teeming urbanites.

Along the creek there are numerous obstacles to overcome depending on where you choose to fish. In most stretches of the creek you'll run into vegetation that makes it more than difficult to back cast and overhanging tree limbs make you wish you wouldn't have tried to set the hook on the rock that grabbed your nymph. In other stretches it is narrow corridors of rock walls that make casting difficult. 
Picture
For Little Cottonwood Creek we suggest taking a 7'6" 3 wt as your standard rod. Nothing longer because of the limited space that’s available for casting. There will be times, rare though they may be, that you will wish that you brought your 5 wt. Due to the rugged nature of the creek the fish may become monsters relative to their actual size. Though your average catch will likely be no more than 12" they will fight like they’re over 16". Brook and Rainbow Trout call the creek home. It is the only "reliable" stream in the Salt Lake Valley with Brook Trout, while other streams are said to have Brookies, it’s in Little Cottonwood that you'll actually find them. Be prepared for fast takes and rugged runs from the majority of the fish, this is pocketwater fishing at its finest. 

Little Cottonwood Canyon, as pristine as it appears, harbors a dark secret that has yet to be resolved. Like it's neighboring canyons, and others just like it across the nation and world, Little Cottonwood Canyon was mined for the rare ore that was found there. The water still runs polluted from the mine tailings and the creek is considered a put and take fishery for the State DWR. We would never suggest keeping any fish from this water! There are very fish in the water and catching them can be difficult. While we've caught fish on most every trip we've taken to this canyon, we've never met our self imposed "Rule of Three."

In the pocketwater it's more about presentation and making sure everything looks right and less about which fly you choose. Standard midge, mayfly, and caddis patterns work well, with the occasional stonefly. In the summer and fall try some terrestrials. Our most productive setup has been a hopper-dropper with a standard, generic nymph about 18" from the hopper.

No more than thirty minutes from anywhere in the Salt Lake Valley, Little Cottonwood Creek is a welcomed reprieve from the bustle of the city. Even though the canyon itself is heavily used, you are more than likely the only fisherman that you’ll see. As always, Good Luck and Guid Luck!!


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Little cottonwood has lots of wild rainbows (above the hydro plant). Below the plant they run it nearly dry every year so the fishing sucks. 

Big cottonwood has more fishable water but both streams are similar for catch rates. In fact I've caught more in a day on LCC. Wild rainbows aren't too picky about what they'll eat. But the browns on BCC can be tough to coax on some days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

There are some nice holes all along the creek. You should have plenty of fishing within walking distance. Nothing big but fun anyway.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You could hit Cecret Lake up too...


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

EvanMacLeodNpb said:


> I would also like to fish there, but because of covid I can't


Because you have COVID?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Brettski7 said:


> Because you have COVID?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When one is a spammer, you are super restricted to your moms basement during pandemics (and non pandemics).


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Catherder said:


> When one is a spammer, you are super restricted to your moms basement during pandemics (and non pandemics).


That makes sense now. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Not to mention that it is hard to fish in Utah when you are based somewhere in China or eastern Europe...


----------

